# ESTJ with SEE (ESFp) in Socionics



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

So I am new to Socionics.

@WickerDeer suggested www.sociotype.com. I tried it and:

*Test Result
Your Sociotype: SEE-2Fi (ESFp)

Sensing Ethical Extrovert - The Diplomat*

Tests Result: Ost 72435

----------------------------

I am an ESTJ. Why did I get ESFp in Socionics?


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

Socionics tests are not the most reliable. Read type descriptions and Socionics theory to figure out your type.

ESTJs can be SEEs; it’s pretty rare though. Se is defined differently in Socionics.


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

sandras said:


> *Test Result
> Your Sociotype: SEE-2Fi (ESFp)
> 
> Sensing Ethical Extrovert - The Diplomat*
> ...


So I figured out that there are subtypes in socionics and I am:

*SEE-Fi: The ESFp Ethical Subtype*

*Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov*
The active, mobile person. Willingly moves to establish useful social connections. Able to give compliments by speaking to others, in detail, about the opportunities and/or abilities that they’ve perceive; value their ability to make impressions. Intimate intonations in their voice, coupled with the confidential manner of dialogue, charmingly allow them to win the favor of the interlocutor quickly. Often have convex eyes; gestures are smooth and confident. They’re inclined to dress unusually, brightly and extravagantly, however, their tendency to corpulence may limit their liberty to dress as they please. Gait is elastic and proud.

*DescriptionVictor Gulenko*
Appears influential and reliable, gradually attracted to others if they are useful. Possesses a specific snobbery, the status of impressiveness. For them, everything must become better and better – their office, car, etc... A good worker; can lead people and relationships; calculates well; is pragmatic. Is not adventurous. Are good politicians, since they wonderfully sense people and draw their attention when necessary. Plays the role of a thoughtful person who works on the key problem. Dresses more with restraint than the other subtype.

*Sexual behavior*
A soft yet persistent partner. Always know what they want and how to attain it. They value politeness, aesthetics and good manners. Can display sexual initiative or await it. Inclined to family life in the private sphere and leadership in the public sphere. Love rest and order, which must be introduced within their lifestyle. Aim is for coziness and comfort; they’re mobile and always willing to travel. They require a sober, reasonable and industrious person, who knows how to ensure respect for their household; meanwhile they can care for the rest.

Interesting.


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

These Se, Fi, Ne, Ti, Ni, Te, Si, Fe in Socionics are different than MBTI (the personalitycafe.com quiz which I took in 2012).

I have Gamma which value Fi, Se, Te, Ni 36
Delta Fi, Ne, Te, Si 31
Alpha Ti, Ne, Fe, Si 19
Beta Ti, Se, Fe, Ni 14


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

So my Socionics Clubs is Socials, sensing and ethical (SF), together with other SEEs, SEIs, ESEs, and ESIs. I want to know if we are really have common activities and interests?

And my socionics temperaments is the EP temperament, together with ILEs, SLEs, other SEEs, and IEEs. I want to know if we are really have the same EP temperament?

But there is no hangout thread for club and temperament so feel free to hang out in my thread for the types above to see whether we really have common activities/interests or if we are really have the same EP temperament.

State your Sociotype and then what you like to do (activities and interests) (for SEEs, SEIs, ESEs, and ESI) OR for EP temperament (ILEs, SLEs, other SEEs, and IEEs) just state your Sociotype and I'll observe you 

For example I am SEE-2Fi (ESFp) and what I like to do is reading, cooking, maintain the house, take care of my dog.

and then I am SEE (EP temperament). Question to other EPs (ILEs, SLEs, other SEEs, and IEEs) : 
Do you all "view negatively others who appear limited or restricted in either their ability to exercise volition or their ability to accept or even consider other possibilities."?


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

And my romance styles:

1. Primary: Aggressor
Aggressors tend to perceive Victims simultaneously as pleasantly able to "keep up" regarding more "intensive" interactions, and also as not annoyingly prone to always wanting "to win". Aggressor women perceive Victim men as totally devoted yet reassuringly "strong". 
2. Secondary: Infantile
Caregiver: Infantiles tend to perceive Caregivers as comforting and pleasant company, with a delightful sense of fun 

Get me you Victims and Caregivers men!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ESTJ in Socionics are likely to be typed as this;

LSE (60%) > SLE (11%) > LSI (10%) > ESI (5%) > LIE (4.5%)

ESTJ + SEE is a 3% chance.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

sandras said:


> I am an ESTJ. Why did I get ESFp in Socionics?


Because mbti associates Te (ESTJ 1st function) with leadership and achievement. That's Se in socionics.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

sandras said:


> So I am new to Socionics.
> 
> @WickerDeer suggested www.sociotype.com. I tried it and:
> 
> ...


My friend is ESTP SEE (ESFp), different combinations are possible.


----------



## Ahmet Çınar (10 mo ago)

TKDfan888 said:


> Socionics tests are not the most reliable. Read type descriptions and Socionics theory to figure out your type.
> 
> ESTJs can be SEEs; it’s pretty rare though. Se is defined differently in Socionics.


I personally think it's not defined differently. It's just that in mbti they make shitty stereotypes of everthing. If you are not mistyped in mbti you must be the same type in socionics excluding the j/p switch for introverts. I see tons of ENTJ SLE but bruh what the hell SeTi is totally different than TeNi just because ESTp description goes with "Assertive dominant etc" you won't magically become SLE


----------



## Ahmet Çınar (10 mo ago)

Felipe said:


> Because mbti associates Te (ESTJ 1st function) with leadership and achievement. That's Se in socionics.


That's not how it works. Look both in Jungian theory and socionics. Se is doing stuff in the moment and there is something called subtypes.

LIE has TeNi we don't do stuff we achieve them. You need to understand the functions. Because mbti is too stereotypical and shitty people mistype themselves. They overrate Ni and Te and ignore everything sensing related. At war before and attack you need TeNi but in an ongoing battle which takes place in the middle ages or in Napoleonic wars you need SeTi. Napoleon is an ESTP in both systems. Like bruh he wouldn't go after those armies or do unnecessary things if he had enough Ni. And he would plan things in advance but he doesn't do that.


----------

